
The Emerging Neuroscience of Social Media - vincent_s
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1364661315002284
======
dibbsonline
I've seen south park, do you know you're an ad?

~~~
pboutros
Boss to PR Intern > Flood the aggregators! I said FLOOD them!

